# Cardiac Problems - Vaping?



## Bonez007

Hi guys, so I am vaping for a couple of weeks. I have cut my cigarette consumption down from a pack a day, to a pack in 5 days.

However, last week Saturday, i just got in the shower and I felt my heart beating very hard. Not fast, just hard. Felt like it was squeezing. It lasted for about 6 pulses, and i was back to normal. On Wednesday i got a full blood test done at my gp, and the results came back all clear, except for a slightly higher than normal cholesterol, and slightly lower than normal liver function. The doc assured me that its still all well within the acceptable range, and my bloods show that i am healthy. 

However, on friday i have got that heavy pulse again while at work, which lasted a little longer. I drove myself to the doc, who then sent me to the hospital, where i was admitted under the pretense of angina. The ECG reports showed some tiny irregularities. I have also got a chest X-ray done.
Even though i am discharged, i have to still be back tomorrow to get an ultrasound done, and stress test, with the cardiologist.

So my question to you guys, could vaping be causing this? Maybe the nic content is too high in my juices? I have only vaped on twisp and vapour mountain liquids, no funny brands. I'm not sure about the twisp liquids, but the vapour mountain is 12mg.

On a brighter note, After this scare, I have since quit regular cigarettes


----------



## MurderDoll

I highly doubt that the vaping was the cause of the irregularities. 

There are guys here that have been vaping for X years plus. 

Hope you feel better soon and the doctor can establish exactly what the problem is. 

Congrats on ditching the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Congrats on quitting the stinkies completely. Hope all goes well and no problems.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

As far as I know, the twisp liquid is 18 mg.

I have read that medical professionals do not advise one to vape if you have existing cardiac problems - the same with smoking. That said, vaping must be better than smoking. But, doing neither will be the best.

If you cannot go without the nicotine, try to go the lowest nic possible I would think. Or try 0 mg nic juices.

Of course I am not a medical or related professional, so take make advice as such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Bonez007 said:


> Hi guys, so I am vaping for a couple of weeks. I have cut my cigarette consumption down from a pack a day, to a pack in 5 days.
> 
> However, last week Saturday, i just got in the shower and I felt my heart beating very hard. Not fast, just hard. Felt like it was squeezing. It lasted for about 6 pulses, and i was back to normal. On Wednesday i got a full blood test done at my gp, and the results came back all clear, except for a slightly higher than normal cholesterol, and slightly lower than normal liver function. The doc assured me that its still all well within the acceptable range, and my bloods show that i am healthy.
> 
> However, on friday i have got that heavy pulse again while at work, which lasted a little longer. I drove myself to the doc, who then sent me to the hospital, where i was admitted under the pretense of angina. The ECG reports showed some tiny irregularities. I have also got a chest X-ray done.
> Even though i am discharged, i have to still be back tomorrow to get an ultrasound done, and stress test, with the cardiologist.
> 
> So my question to you guys, could vaping be causing this? Maybe the nic content is too high in my juices? I have only vaped on twisp and vapour mountain liquids, no funny brands. I'm not sure about the twisp liquids, but the vapour mountain is 12mg.
> 
> On a brighter note, After this scare, I have since quit regular cigarettes


 
It could be the smoking that is chaching up to you by now


----------



## Bonez007

annemarievdh said:


> It could be the smoking that is chaching up to you by now


I would have thought that respiratory ailments would be present if the smoking really caused it. I could be wrong though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Bonez007 said:


> I would have thought that respiratory ailments would be present if the smoking really caused it. I could be wrong though.


 
Only the docktors and there tests will be able to see what realy is going on with your hard. Or maby you just fell in love with something . Did you see a new vape that gave you that reaction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Hey @Bonez007, here is a summary and link to a recent study

Abstract:

Background: Electronic cigarettes have been developed and marketed in recent years as smoking substitutes.
However, no studies have evaluated their effects on the cardiovascular system. The purpose of this study was to
examine the immediate effects of electronic cigarette use on left ventricular (LV) function, compared to the
well-documented acute adverse effects of smoking.

Methods:
Echocardiographic examinations were performed in 36 healthy heavy smokers (SM, age 36±5 years) before and after smoking 1 cigarette and in 40 electronic cigarette users (ECIG, age 35±5 years) before and after using the device with “medium-strength” nicotine concentration (11 mg/ml) for 7 minutes. Mitral flow diastolic velocities (E, A), their ratio (E/A), deceleration time (DT), isovolumetric relaxation time (IVRT) and corrected-to-heart rate IVRT (IVRTc) were measured. Mitral annulus systolic (Sm), and diastolic (Em, Am) velocities were estimated. Myocardial performance index was calculated from Doppler flow (MPI) and tissue Doppler (MPIt). Longitudinal deformation measurements of global strain (GS), systolic (SRs) and diastolic (SRe, SRa) strain rate were also performed.

Results:
Baseline measurements were similar in both groups. In SM, IVRT and IVRTc were prolonged, Em and SRe were
decreased, and both MPI and MPIt were elevated after smoking. In ECIG, no differences were observed after device use. Comparing after-use measurements, ECIG had higher Em (P=0.032) and SRe (P=0.022), and lower IVRTc (P=0.011), MPI (P=0.001) and MPIt (P=0.019). The observed differences were significant even after adjusting for changes in heart rate and blood pressure.

Conclusions:
Although acute smoking causes a delay in myocardial relaxation, electronic cigarette use has no
immediate effects. Electronic cigarettes’ role in tobacco harm reduction should be studied intensively in order to
determine whether switching to electronic cigarette use may have long-term beneficial effects on smokers’ health.

Trial registration: Current Controlled Trials ISRCTN16974547

http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1471-2261-14-78.pdf

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Bonez007

@Alex this is a great article! Thank you so much


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Hey @Bonez007, here is a summary and link to a recent study
> 
> Abstract:
> 
> Background: Electronic cigarettes have been developed and marketed in recent years as smoking substitutes.
> However, no studies have evaluated their effects on the cardiovascular system. The purpose of this study was to
> examine the immediate effects of electronic cigarette use on left ventricular (LV) function, compared to the
> well-documented acute adverse effects of smoking.
> 
> Methods:
> Echocardiographic examinations were performed in 36 healthy heavy smokers (SM, age 36±5 years) before and after smoking 1 cigarette and in 40 electronic cigarette users (ECIG, age 35±5 years) before and after using the device with “medium-strength” nicotine concentration (11 mg/ml) for 7 minutes. Mitral flow diastolic velocities (E, A), their ratio (E/A), deceleration time (DT), isovolumetric relaxation time (IVRT) and corrected-to-heart rate IVRT (IVRTc) were measured. Mitral annulus systolic (Sm), and diastolic (Em, Am) velocities were estimated. Myocardial performance index was calculated from Doppler flow (MPI) and tissue Doppler (MPIt). Longitudinal deformation measurements of global strain (GS), systolic (SRs) and diastolic (SRe, SRa) strain rate were also performed.
> 
> Results:
> Baseline measurements were similar in both groups. In SM, IVRT and IVRTc were prolonged, Em and SRe were
> decreased, and both MPI and MPIt were elevated after smoking. In ECIG, no differences were observed after device use. Comparing after-use measurements, ECIG had higher Em (P=0.032) and SRe (P=0.022), and lower IVRTc (P=0.011), MPI (P=0.001) and MPIt (P=0.019). The observed differences were significant even after adjusting for changes in heart rate and blood pressure.
> 
> Conclusions:
> Although acute smoking causes a delay in myocardial relaxation, electronic cigarette use has no
> immediate effects. Electronic cigarettes’ role in tobacco harm reduction should be studied intensively in order to
> determine whether switching to electronic cigarette use may have long-term beneficial effects on smokers’ health.
> 
> Trial registration: Current Controlled Trials ISRCTN16974547
> 
> http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1471-2261-14-78.pdf


 
Awesome info, thanks for this find Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Bonez007 said:


> @Alex this is a great article! Thank you so much


 
You're welcome @Bonez007. I know the anxiety you're feeling after experiencing those type of symptoms, and I can relate.


----------



## BumbleBee

I've had the same symptoms as you @Bonez007 , for a few years now. I've never had any tests done or even spoken to a doc about it. Personally I don't trust them. Since I started vaping I have noticed a significant decrease in frequency and intensity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonez007

@BumbleBee i have never had these symptoms before vaping. The only change in my life was ecigs. I generally don't stress or panic, i manage myself well in that regard. However, i am lazy as hell and do not exercise. It could be a coincidence that these signs have come up at the same time i started vaping.

I do urge you to get it checked out. You may never know what the underlying cause is. I agree that some doctors would dismiss ecigs as a healthier alternative, however there many other factors that could contribute to cardio problems. You really don't wanna be messing around with these things. Get some blood tests done, and an ECG. Maybe a few other minor adjustments in your lifestyle can cure these symptoms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

I would love to know the final result and your doctors opinion. Please keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt

I had the same symptoms and still have. More then a week ago everytime I vaped my heart raised and I got fuzzy even pain in my chest. 
Been under allot of stress lately home affairs rejected my permit to stay in sa and with the new rules it looked like I was going to be declared unwanted for a couple years. And some personal problems. We have a genetic gen in the family that causes heart failure so I was stressed out. 
So I switched to 0mg and it got better. Saw a doctor and due to the stress my blood pressure was very high and it seems that nicotine has a effect on blood pressure wich explains the symptoms. Knowing that took allot of stress away but vaping still has a little bit of an effect on my heart rate. Tomorrow I am going to see a specialist at uct hospital and will also ask them about the effect of nicotine.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## zaVaper

Good information in this thread, I recalled watching some videos on cardiac research and vaping, and dug them up for your viewing pleasure.

The short version:


and the long version:


I also recall that zero carbon monoxide is introduced into your system when you vape and that carbon monoxide limits the amount of usable oxygen your blood can store. Smoking introduces carbon monoxide as a by product of combustion.
Nicotine constricts blood vessels.

So a double hit occurs when you smoke cigarettes, the blood carries less oxygen and the vessels are constricted.

I noticed you have cut down from a pack a day to +- 4 per day, now... I can't recall where I read or heard this but even if you smoke infrequently the healing process is drastically reduced, it takes a couple days of consecutive cessation before your system starts purging and repairing, each smoke you have sort of "resets" the healing process.

Lastly I'm not a doctor at all.
This is just some random information from various sources and you should continue to see a cardiologist and take care of yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## andro

Bonez007 said:


> @BumbleBee i have never had these symptoms before vaping. The only change in my life was ecigs. I generally don't stress or panic, i manage myself well in that regard. However, i am lazy as hell and do not exercise. It could be a coincidence that these signs have come up at the same time i started vaping.
> 
> I do urge you to get it checked out. You may never know what the underlying cause is. I agree that some doctors would dismiss ecigs as a healthier alternative, however there many other factors that could contribute to cardio problems. You really don't wanna be messing around with these things. Get some blood tests done, and an ECG. Maybe a few other minor adjustments in your lifestyle can cure these symptoms.


Did u ever experienced a panic attack? Is just a question and not impling that was one


----------



## Bonez007

@andro i don't think i have ever experienced that


----------



## Bonez007

Hello everyone. Thank you for your responses.

I have come back from the cardiologist and the results are good. X-rays, blood tests, ECG's, stress test, and ultrasound all show that my heart is healthy. It actually boiled down to heart palpitations caused by an irregular electrical impulse. He says I should not worry about it too much, unless It happens frequently (every week or two). For now i just need to monitor it and record everytime this happens, and for how long. Stress and anxiety are causes,among other things. 

Even though I am just 26 years old, my family has a long history of heart disease, hence the huge scare I had which actioned the medical tests.

I have recently started a dual role at my workplace which puts a lot of pressure on me. I also have registered to study, and other personal stresses, coupled with a few other things, as well as not exercising, have all come to a point to where my body couldn't handle it. A body can only take so much!

Regardless how similar my symptoms are to yours, I strongly suggest a medical opinion on it through blood and other tests to rule out any issues or to treat something before it becomes worse. Ailments like these will not only cause us to stress more, but also our families.

My way forward will be to try meditation, which will help strengthen my mind and help me overcome a stress overload.

Good luck to all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Glad you're a good G1K1 again Bonez007, now start some excersize, the best investment you can make in your life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jan

I had a similar experiance some three weeks ago. Also when in the shower. Turned out to be a form of heartburn, changed my diet and everything fine since.

Maybe vaping a pie and orange juice dont go together.


----------



## bones

26 is a bit young to be experiencing cardiac related issues, even if there is a history of illness in your family.

Best move you can make is start doing some regular exercise and cardio, coupled with a healthy diet and you will significantly increase your quality of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

@Bonez007 - seriously glad to hear that all is ok. 26 is way too young to be dealing with heart related ailments.

Indulge me if you will as I share my recent experience.

A few days before the last Cape Town vape meet (and the reason why I missed it dammit!) I was chilling at home watching tv when suddenly I had an incredible pain on my chest, jaw tightened and my left arm went numb - hubby rushed me off to the local hospital's emergency room. My blood pressure was 209/102 - I was immediately attached to an ECG machine and a load of tests performed and given a few injections. The doctor then informed hubby and I that I had unstable angina  and they had called an ambulance to take me to Panorama's heart unit. Scary news at 44 let me tell you!
In the ambulance my heart nearly stopped due to the injections I had been given to prevent a heart attack.... I cannot begin to tell you all the crap that went through my mind during this and I sincerely hope I don't ever have to experience that again!
After a night at the heart unit (which is like something out of a Robin Cook novel) the cardiologist performed a heart echo and after that I was released.

As it turns out, the original emergency room doctor totally misdiagnosed me - although I do have high blood pressure now, my heart however is strong like bull. The high blood pressure is stress related, running two businesses and studying will apparently do that to you! Needless to say I have halted my studies and focus solely on my companies now. I have completely changed my diet and take my blood pressure meds religiously - at last blood pressure check I was down to 128/70.

To anyone reading this, no matter what your age - take your health seriously.
Watch your diet, exercise regularly and if you experience any signs of numbness in your arm or chest pain - go directly to a cardiologist. Above all else, watch your stress levels - when you are lying on your deathbed, the last thing you will be thinking about is work or studies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Bonez007 said:


> Hello everyone. Thank you for your responses.
> 
> I have come back from the cardiologist and the results are good. X-rays, blood tests, ECG's, stress test, and ultrasound all show that my heart is healthy. It actually boiled down to heart palpitations caused by an irregular electrical impulse. He says I should not worry about it too much, unless It happens frequently (every week or two). For now i just need to monitor it and record everytime this happens, and for how long. Stress and anxiety are causes,among other things.
> 
> Even though I am just 26 years old, my family has a long history of heart disease, hence the huge scare I had which actioned the medical tests.
> 
> I have recently started a dual role at my workplace which puts a lot of pressure on me. I also have registered to study, and other personal stresses, coupled with a few other things, as well as not exercising, have all come to a point to where my body couldn't handle it. A body can only take so much!
> 
> Regardless how similar my symptoms are to yours, I strongly suggest a medical opinion on it through blood and other tests to rule out any issues or to treat something before it becomes worse. Ailments like these will not only cause us to stress more, but also our families.
> 
> My way forward will be to try meditation, which will help strengthen my mind and help me overcome a stress overload.
> 
> Good luck to all!


I'm glad it all worked out ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007

@KimH you have had quite an ordeal! Im glad you are okay now. Your advice is perfect! All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

